# training/losing weight



## lilmissnaughty (Feb 20, 2006)

what would you think is the best way to lose weight?? im 5 ft 6 and since being on the injection pill i have put on 2 and half stone, i tried training 3 days a week but didnt get no joy so i got fed up.. im thinkin of taking clens but would like some advice from you guys on training and cardio


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hi lilmissnaughty welcome to the board...

you seem to have missed the d word....Diet..

what is your diet like?

What routine did you follow?

How much cardio did you do?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just posted to another thread this same question.

This is the thread. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=160437#post160437


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Clembuterol is really detrimental to bone density! There are plenty of herbal fat burners on the market before resorting to taking pharmaceuticals.

Most quick fixes do not work, even LIPO. It is something outrageous, like 75-85% of people who have lipo end up gaining all the weight back within a year.

Safe,healthy and permanent weight loss takes TIME, and the diet thing needs to be modifications that you can live by for LIFE!

Your body adjusts to Clem quite quickly as well and can contribute to high blood pressure, heart failure and decreased endurance.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=11769

Check this thread! My avatar is a pic of ME so I do have an idea of how to lose fat, and I don't starve myself AND I eat CARBS!


----------

